

Fitness Apps (and Devices) Suck - Jemaclus
https://medium.com/p/4dfd99a584d1/edit

======
vmarsy
The link doesn't work, I'm redirected to :

> Sign in to continue.

Is this the article you intended to show ?
[https://medium.com/p/4dfd99a584d1](https://medium.com/p/4dfd99a584d1)

~~~
Jemaclus
Whoops, yes!

